# Other interests/hobbies



## Down_The_Middle (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm looking to take up another hobby/pastime but dont really know what to do. What other interests do all you others do apart from golf


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 14, 2012)

Get into London and watch some Rugby League! Its always a good day out! 

They are playing at the stoop tomorrow and again in June. 

The other two home game are in East London and Kent (6th and 20th of May) so are not as accessibly. Some northern clubs might be easier instead.

I do encourage all those in London to try and get to the Bulls or Hull game as both are set up to be very interesting clashes with a lot at stake for the away teams!


----------



## arnieboy (Apr 14, 2012)

No time for any other hobby, it's golf, golf, golf!


----------



## robbest3offthetee (Apr 14, 2012)

Dont know if I would call it a hobby, but do a bit of running,every other day, for losing a bit of weight and to get fitter, feel so much better....


----------



## Naybrains (Apr 14, 2012)

Running, done the last four Great north runs and various other half marathons & 10k's. 

Love football, been round the world watching England with my Dad (he's a Londoner) even though I'm a Scotchy!
Spurs fan from birth but also support my local clubs watching and sponsoring Newcastle Utd & Berwick Rangers. 

Golf junkie now too!


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 14, 2012)

Pick a musical instrument. You can learn it at home in all weathers at any time you want.

You can get lessons for any instrument on the t'interwebby.

Try a second hand guitar to start...


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 14, 2012)

I fish but the fishing has been poor round where I live (for me anyway) and don't get to the coast as often as I'd like. The biggest issue is the fact that good weather for fishing is also good weather for golf! Often I'd hit the course and then the river for a hour or two. Great hobby to get out in fresh air and as I fly fish and tie my own I have something to do on cold wet nights over winter. 

I also play bass in a band. 

HID isn't always happy though  especially since the band now has an attractive female singer.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 14, 2012)

Cars for me. I have a well kitted garage that I do projects in during the dark evenings. It's a world away from golf yet it can be just as frustrating.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 14, 2012)

palindromicbob said:



			I also play bass in a band.
		
Click to expand...

Sea Bass....?? :rofl:

Sorry, I'll get me coat...


----------



## chrisd (Apr 14, 2012)

Down_The_Middle said:



			I'm looking to take up another hobby/pastime but dont really know what to do. What other interests do all you others do apart from golf
		
Click to expand...


Help to run a football club with 12+ teams

Watch football when I can

Play keyboard

Photography

Some pencil drawing

Cooking when I can

Otherwise I'm a lazy b........


----------



## connor (Apr 14, 2012)

used to play footy but knee injury and following op forced "retirement".  Now i just play golf or play me xbox.  Never really been in to tinkering with cars although i love them. Wow just realised im becoming a boring old fart lol 28 and all i do is either work or play golf haha


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 14, 2012)

Watch footie, watch cricket, help HID in the garden and then golf and more golf.

I use to be into my rugby league in London as far back as when the team were at Craven Cottage for a few seasons. Watched the Broncos a few seasons back but have lost touch and interest

I love going to the cricket, any format. I think T20 has been great, especially for getting the kids interested but don't think you can beat the atmosphere of either the first day or the Saturday of a test match


----------



## IainP (Apr 14, 2012)

palindromicbob said:



			The biggest issue is the fact that good weather for fishing is also good weather for golf!
		
Click to expand...

When I had a break from golf, one of the things I did a bit of was windsurf. Those days when you look out and think 'don't fancy the course in that', is actually the best of days for being on the water (or so I was told by those who were better than me!).

Not sure what kind of thing you had in mind down_the_middle ?


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 14, 2012)

connor said:



			used to play footy but knee injury and following op forced "retirement".  Now i just play golf or play me xbox.  Never really been in to tinkering with cars although i love them. Wow just realised im becoming a boring old fart lol 28 and all i do is either work or play golf haha
		
Click to expand...

Same here Connor, played football 6 times a week until I snapped my ACL on 2002. 7 Ops later and a destroyed knee it was all over. Golf is my passion, building cars is just to pass the dark nights.


----------



## beggsy (Apr 14, 2012)

Still play football Saturday afternoon and Sunday morning also fish now an again


----------



## mouth (Apr 15, 2012)

I played ice hockey on and off for several years (golf is every players second interest. It's unanimous). In this I did a bit of refereeing and coaching as well sometimes making me some money too. Unfortunately injuries have forced retirement and now my main thing is cycling. Honestly, it can make golf look reasonably cheap. Try for 50-75 miles per week but this includes commuting. When I eventually decide to join a golf club I'll probably cycle there since I don't have a car.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 15, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Sea Bass....??
		
Click to expand...

Its not a bass band you know!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 15, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I use to be into my rugby league in London as far back as when the team were at Craven Cottage for a few seasons.
		
Click to expand...

Fancy going to a game one time? They mostly play at the stoop but they are playing the Bradford Bulls (my mums side of the families team) on the 6th in East London at Brisbane Road. 

Its no bother if you are not, I am also going to the game later in the month in Gillingham with the wife where they play Hull FC (my Dads families team)


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 15, 2012)

Used to be every sport known to man but now I'm just a spectator for them all. However, I returned to motorbikes a couple of years back and I'm often blasting round the back roads of the Nth Yorks Moors on my Triumph Street Triple R - its probably a leathers thing.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 15, 2012)

I really enjoy cooking and making your own wine, especially when you combine the two 








I also enjoy photo manipulation


----------



## Down_The_Middle (Apr 15, 2012)

Cheers for the ideas, some I had already thought of. I go to the gym 2/3 times a week. Was thinking of getting a decent hybrid bike. I play the guitar a bit was thinking of learning to play a bit better. Also in the throw of turning the box room in to my room.


----------



## Down_The_Middle (Apr 15, 2012)

another thing I fancy  getting a telescope


----------



## mikevet (Apr 15, 2012)

When we're not golfing my son and I have great fun geocaching.


----------



## forefortheday (Apr 15, 2012)

Started keeping marine fish 2 months ago.

I would like to say it's relaxing, but it's not!

The tank is very interesting though, full of activity.

Here's a photo from a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## tarmac (Apr 16, 2012)

can i suggest you dont get a bike ,its a nightmare.i do a bit of road cycling(up to 100 miles a week),if its to wet and windy for golf it is for cycling to so your snookered(theres an idea).and on good days when your on the course you want to be on the bike an when your on the bike you want to be on the course!!its a no win.find something indoors!!


----------



## Andy (Apr 16, 2012)

Get your leg over and get a sportsbike.

The most amazing buzz ever.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Apr 16, 2012)

Great tank forfortheday but I can imagine that will be too much effort for me to handle!


----------



## winnebago (Apr 16, 2012)

I play synthesizers and attempt to produce my own music, I would love to be in a band but it seems nobody wants keyboard players anymore.


----------



## papyt (Apr 16, 2012)

my other hobby is dressing in the wife's clothes,she was annoyed as i looked better in them than her!!!!!!! boxing never did me any harm ( apart from 3 nose hoops),reading is a great pastime but buy your own books wife got me a book last week HENRY V111 no good to me as i haven't read the other 7,hope these have given you some ideas.


----------



## papyt (Apr 16, 2012)

forefortheday said:



			Started keeping marine fish 2 months ago.

I would like to say it's relaxing, but it's not!

The tank is very interesting though, full of activity.

Here's a photo from a couple of weeks ago.






Click to expand...

no wonder you haven't got many fish,the one with the big mouth top left has eaten them!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 16, 2012)

Football - play a couple of 5's a week and just retired from sunday league

Djing - been doing it nearly 20 years now, started and still play house music but got myself a bar gig now playing anything from soul, funk,r'n'b, hip hop,breaks, old school...

Walking - any spare time me and the wife get we try get out in either the Dales or North Yorks moors for a decent (always ending in a few pints in a local pub testing out some ales).

Camping - love it, really got in to it lately.


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 17, 2012)

winnebago said:



			I play synthesizers and attempt to produce my own music, I would love to be in a band but it seems nobody wants keyboard players anymore.
		
Click to expand...

Shame you are in York. Been looking for a synth player.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 17, 2012)

palindromicbob said:



			Shame you are in York. Been looking for a synth player.
		
Click to expand...

Do it online, thats what the internets is for!


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 17, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			Do it online, thats what the internets is for!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly,got loads of my gigs from people with similar interests online. Stick a load of your stuff on soundcloud for people to hear.


----------



## forefortheday (Apr 17, 2012)

papyt said:



			no wonder you haven't got many fish,the one with the big mouth top left has eaten them!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha!

Put another powerhead in for flow at the weekend.

Turned it off after 10 minutes, too noisy 

Another Â£20 wasted.

And the urchin seems to have eaten a new coral I popped in on Friday.


----------



## forefortheday (Apr 17, 2012)

Cheifi0 said:



			Great tank forfortheday but I can imagine that will be too much effort for me to handle!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers!

To be honest they aren't that much hassle.

10-15 minutes cleaning it on a night and a water change once a week.

All in all I spend a couple of hours a week on it.

The bigger the tank the easier it is, they (like all fish tanks) are about water quality.

As long as you can get that right the fish tend to be happy.


----------



## matts1984 (Apr 17, 2012)

Play football, Have a vw campervan that takes up a lot of my time (and Money) we go to a lot of shows in it with friends etc etc


----------



## Rooter (Apr 17, 2012)

Children. No, not in a could go to prison way, my own kids. The boy plays rugby on a Saturday morning, my daughter has just quit ballet, but is now doing horse riding. Any time not playing golf is kids time.... Kite flying, bike riding, parks, etc etc etc... No time for another hobby!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 17, 2012)

robbest3offthetee said:



			Dont know if I would call it a hobby, but do a bit of running,every other day, for losing a bit of weight and to get fitter, feel so much better....
		
Click to expand...

Is this a recent interest?  

For me, I love going to watch Gloucester Rugby, love American Football (both playing - which I've stopped due to travel costs and a dodgy shoulder, and watching) - hoping to get back into coaching at some point. 

When I can get myself into a "routine" I love the gym. And I love music.


----------



## Midnight (Apr 17, 2012)

Cycling, music and dog walking.


----------



## Rooter (Apr 17, 2012)

Midnight said:



			Cycling, music and dog walking.
		
Click to expand...

Surely you could save time and combine all 3? Cycle with your iPod on and tether the dogs to the bike! More time for golf that way..... ;-)


----------



## Midnight (Apr 17, 2012)

Rooter said:



			Surely you could save time and combine all 3? Cycle with your iPod on and tether the dogs to the bike! More time for golf that way..... ;-)
		
Click to expand...

I wish I could , but I have a working springer and a working GSD that hate each other so they would end up taking me off my bike


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 17, 2012)

Midnight said:



			I wish I could , but I have a working springer and a working GSD that hate each other so they would end up taking me off my bike 

Click to expand...

Hmm maybe I should not play golf with you, I am allergic to dog hair


----------



## bernix (Apr 17, 2012)

I play Bridge and if you like to train you brain and your mindfulness, your love playing cards and psychology, give it a try


----------



## Captainron (Apr 17, 2012)

I play rugby during winter and coacht eh under 6's at the club (including  my own 2). Used to play alot of cricket but after the kids came along this was banned by HID because it took too much time. Real Ale hound so get out and try as much as I can and try to get to beer festivals.  Cook and bake alot too.


----------



## Perry (Apr 17, 2012)

Snowsports??  I started snowboarding 3 years ago and love it.  Generally if its snowing you can't play golf so win win!!

Can be expensive tho but I live within 2 1/2 hours of 3 slopes in Scotland so not too bad.  Few indoor domes in the UK, not sure if you're near one of them, defo worth a try.


----------



## beggsy (Apr 17, 2012)

Who did you play for on a Sunday marshy


----------



## GB72 (Apr 17, 2012)

If I am not golfing then it is rugby for me. Played in the front row for 27 years and would still be doing it if it were not for injury. If I am not golfing then I head for Welford Road to watch the Tigers. If they are away or I cannot get a ticket then I head up to my old rugby club to have a few beers and watch the first team. Just waiting for my nephew to be old enough to start full contact so as I can help at training (not much call for the skills I learned as a prop in tag rugby). 

When I get home I cook, I read, I enjoy a good glass of wine. I am easily pleased.


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 17, 2012)

beggsy said:



			Who did you play for on a Sunday marshy
		
Click to expand...

Shipley Town in the wharfedale premier, you?


----------



## Jay1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Motorcycling, but sadly this is soon to stop. I really want to join a golf club again and cannot afford to do both, so the bike is up for sale to fund the golf.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Apr 18, 2012)

I play guitar, I cook and I'm something of a vokda and whisky enthusiast.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 18, 2012)

I make Cider in Autumn. have a reasonable sized orch, but its a lot of work.

More fun drinking it than making the stuff


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 18, 2012)

I enjoy helping my wife with her family history.
She has three quite interesting ancestors on her fathers side.
One was a pioneer gardener in the 18th century, another worked closely with the Wright brothers to produce their areoplane and another more or less rescued St Georges Chapel in Victorian times.
It is fun re-tracing their history and has led to a few special moments and meeting a few special people.

Me I like gardening and hill walking.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 19, 2012)

Aikido for me, takes up 2 or 3 nights a week.


----------



## paul1874 (Apr 19, 2012)

Just about to start Krav Maga, got the induction tonight!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 19, 2012)

GB72 said:



			If I am not golfing then it is rugby for me. Played in the front row for 27 years and would still be doing it if it were not for injury. If I am not golfing then I head for Welford Road to watch the Tigers. If they are away or I cannot get a ticket then I head up to my old rugby club to have a few beers and watch the first team. Just waiting for my nephew to be old enough to start full contact so as I can help at training (not much call for the skills I learned as a prop in tag rugby). 

When I get home I cook, I read, I enjoy a good glass of wine. I am easily pleased.
		
Click to expand...

South Kesteven?


----------



## GB72 (Apr 19, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			South Kesteven?
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes as I have couple of mates who play there.

My old club is Oakham though as I have lived in Rutland on and off since I was 12


----------



## Imurg (Apr 19, 2012)

Down_The_Middle said:



			another thing I fancy  getting a telescope
		
Click to expand...

Good fun.
Just a word of caution.
HID dabbles with this. In the Summer, when it's warm, it barely gets dark enough to see much unless you go out in the sticks. In the Winter, when it's dark enough by 5, you can only see anything when it's clear. And unless you build an observatory in the garden it's feckin' freezin'!!!!!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 19, 2012)

Have done the fishing thing, carp etc etc, would go back if i quit golf

Guitar, played in many bands since 16, some venues of decent size and played the same venue as Quo and Iron Maiden !

Bass guitar came later again in live working bands and then packed it all in as we were way too busy

Keyboard, have one very expensive would love to play it better but once a guitarist etc etc


----------



## winnebago (Apr 19, 2012)

What keyboard is it wolfman?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 19, 2012)

GB73

That's weird re my post above.

Another of my wifes ancestor's was the guy who founded the brewery in Oakham. They were bought out by Ruddles in the late 1800's.
 His old maltings is now the retro pub at the railway station. Nice neck of the woods.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 19, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			GB73

That's weird re my post above.

Another of my wifes ancestor's was the guy who founded the brewery in Oakham. They were bought out by Ruddles in the late 1800's.
His old maltings is now the retro pub at the railway station. Nice neck of the woods.
		
Click to expand...

One of my old rugby mates is the son of the head brewer from Ruddles. He went on to open the Grainstore brewery


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 19, 2012)

Small world....The grainstore is what I meant, not the old maltings [must have been thinking whisky]
My wife has all the history so if your mate wants to know what went before, send me a PM with his email address.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 19, 2012)

GB72 said:



			Ruddles
		
Click to expand...

Mmmmm

Ruddles............:whoo::clap::thup:


----------



## bozza (Apr 19, 2012)

Used to do a lot of walking/climbing but not as much now as the people i used to go with now have familys so can't get get away at weekends as much.

Used to be quite handy on a skateboard to, i was sponserd by a local shop but lost interest when everyone started to take it too serious and it took the fun out of it.

I've done most sports and found that i pick them up pretty easily but kinda lost interest when i got to a point when i had to actually really work at getting better, which is strange because i enjoy working hard to try be a better golfer.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 19, 2012)

winnebago said:



			What keyboard is it wolfman?
		
Click to expand...

The Yamaha S910 from memory cost about Â£1000 which i know isnt the most expensive model but for what it gets used for is a waste


----------

